# كيف نصنع الأواني المنزلية الألمنيوم البلص



## وائل مشاطي (7 مارس 2012)

مثل القدر أو الطناجر أبريق الشاي الكأس الصحن ألخ ----------
1- نجمع الألمنيوم المستعمل من النوع اللدن (الطري) مثل الطناجر والصحون وصفائح الطباعة (الأوفست) وكبلات الكهرباء المستعملة الألمنيوم 
2- نصهر الألمنيوم بنسب تقدرها أنت حسب التجربة ويفضل في كور مصنوع من الطوب الحراري وبعيداً هذه المرة عن البوتقة المعدنية لنحصل على النقاوة
3- نصب المصهور في قوالب من (الفونط) بشكل بلاطة 40*40 سم سماكة 2.5 سم القالب يكون على شكل صثدوق مغلق من كل الجهات الا قنات واحدة
يصب من خلالها المصهور التي وصلت حرارته الى 658 د م يكون القالب مائل عند الصب لعدم ظهور الالفقاعات .
4- بعد أن تبرد البلاطات جيداً ! تساق الى سلندر مؤلف من درفيل عدد 2 يمرر من خلاله المنتج من جها الى آ خرى وفي كل ومرة ينزل بدرفيل 2 مم
حتى نأخذ القياس الذي نريد ويفضل 2 مم يترك المنتج حتى يبرد وفي هذه المرحلة يكون قد تعرض الى الأجهاض والتصليد نتيجه الضغط
5- يوضع المنتج من الصفائح على ماكينة تلتقطه من الوسط (السنتر) وتقوم بدوران مع قص الزائد لنحصل على منتج دائري الشكل 
6- يوضع المنتج وقد تشكل بلسماكات المطلوبة والأقطار المطلوبة في غرفة من الطوب الحراري على رفوف حوالي الغرفة ويوقد النار فيها 
ليعود المعدن الى أصله اللدن ليتجاوب معنا في ما بعد بلتشكيل والبلص ولكن السر متى نعرف أنه جاهز 
(نضع فوق الصفيحة خطاً من الصابون وعندما يسود الصابون هذه هي الأشارة لأطفاء النار)
7- في اليوم التالي نصنع قالب على مخرطة بلص بسيطة على الشكل المطلوب من حديد أو المنيوم أو خشب ونضع الصفيحة ونبدأ نثنيها عند الدوران
بواسطة ذراع من الحديد أو الخشب حتى نصل الى طلبنا
هذه الطريقة تغنينا عن مكابس عملاقة وأشهر ماصنعَ بهذه الطريقة صحون الدش الحديد 
هذه الطريقة تستخدم الى الأن في كل العالم وأشهر البلاد التي تعمل بها دمشق وحلب في سوريا ويسمى عاملها ( البليص ) ولكم تحيات وائل مشاطي
لتعلم المزيد أنصح بزيارة الى مصانع ومعارض سوريا


----------

